# Stena Line Ferry Gets Tossed Entering Fishguard Harbour



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

As she entered Fisguard Harbour she went beam on to the weather. Passenger’s were onboard, they managed to connect the foot gangway but shortly after she broke a mooring line. She then headed north and took shelter by Aber Soch up in north Wales. The Stena Europe offers twice-daily crossings between Fishguard and Rossiare, Ireland, located across St George’s Channel, and can accommodate 1,386 passengers and 564 cars. The Stena Line website says the Stena Europe “offers a convenient and relaxing way to travel between Ireland and Britain”, but hard to tell from these photos.
A Stena Line statement obtained by the Western Telegraph said: “Due to adverse weather conditions at Fishguard on Saturday the Stena Europe had to berth stern first, which is the reverse of normal docking procedures at Fishguard. “Once in port it was identified that a freight trailer had overturned in the difficult sea conditions preventing the disembarkation of all vehicle traffic due to the fact that the ship berthed stern first. “However, we were able to disembark all foot passengers and the vessel went back to sea until weather conditions improved to allow the ship to berth bow first and safely disembark all remaining vehicle and freight passengers.”


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

Ah, Abersoch! My first time ashore in a foreign port.B\)

We were on the good old Garibaldi of the OBSS Aberdovey. Fortunately, we never encountered that sort of sea conditions. It must have been a real duster.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day geoff gower sm.yesterday.19:54.re:stena line ferry gets tossed entering fishguard harbour.it looks like heavy seas on the thumbnails.nobody hurt.thats great news.thanks for posting.regards ben27


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

I was On Watch the night she was mooching around off Abersoch and we were watching her on AIS.

No real need for concern, just curious.

I did however, take a 999 from a concerned resident about a strange ship in the area. Once I told him who and what she was, the caller was happy.


----------

